
Ask HN: Best way to find out later if I had Covid-19? - fulafel
I would be curious to know after it blows over and the testing is no longer overloaded. How long do antibodies stay in the blood? Would I have to take a blood sample now and freeze it?
======
joezydeco
Pinnacle BioLabs started shipping a COVID-19 IgM/IgG rapid immunoassay kit
yesterday. EU and UK customers can get it now, USA has to wait on the FDA
emergency clearance.

------
wikibob
Posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22609741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22609741)

------
projektfu
Serial serum samples every 2 weeks, frozen. They could then be tested for
virus inactivation and/or paired IgM/IgG titers. Not cheap.

~~~
chatmasta
I feel like if you think you have COVID-19, handling vials of your own blood
is not the most advisable course of action.

~~~
projektfu
Sure. A single sample taken after the epidemic could show IgG but might not be
specific to this particular strain. I assume they don’t have the capability to
draw and centrifuge their own blood, so a lab would have to do it.

